# Der HAMMER!!!!!! Die neuen DAIWA TOURNAMENT LINEAR Freilaufrollen jezt lieferbar!!!!



## Angel-Discount24 (22. Januar 2008)

*BEI UNS SCHON LIEFERBAR:*​ 
*Daiwa Freilaufrolle TOURNAMENT LINEAR-S BR* ​ 
Auf diese Rolle hat die Karpfenszene schon lange gewartet - die neue Daiwa Bigpit Freilaufrolle.​ 
Schon seit einigen Jahren wurde der Ruf laut nach einer neuen, grossen Freilaufrolle, die die Lücke zwischen der INFINITY BR und REGAL PLUS BR schliessen sollte. ​ 
Die TOURNAMENT LINEAR Freilaufrollen vereinen die Vorteile aus INFINITE BR und REGAL PLUS BR in einer Rolle. Die extrem grosse Spulenkapazität, die extra lange Spule und die enorme Kraftübertragung des Getriebes lassen die Verwandtschaft zur INFINITY BR erahnen, das relativ kleine und leichte Gehäuse sowie das exzellente Preis - Leistungsverhältnis spiegeln die Nähe zur REGAL PLUS BR wieder. ​ 
Mit der TOURNAMENT LINEAR Serie haben unsere Ingenieure erneut Maßstäbe in Punkto Ausstattung, Eleganz und futuristischem Design gesetzt. ​ 
Wir sind uns sicher: die TOURNAMENT LINEAR BR Freilaufrollen eröffnen neue Dimensionen bei allen Karpfenprofis.​

ABS System ​
4 Kugellager ​
INFINITE Rücklaufsperre ​
Digigear ​
Hardbody-Z ​
Power Spulenbremse ​
Spezial Spulenhub ​
Twist Buster Schnurlaufröllchen ​
Doppelkurbel ​
Geschmiedete Aluminium Weitwurfspule mit Line Guard System ​
Gesschmiedete Aluminium Ersatzspule ​
Airbail Bügel ​
Twist Buster 2 ​
2 Federzug Schnurclipse ​
Schnurfassung: 240m/0.32mm ​
Gewicht: 710g ​
Übersetzung: 4.6:1 ​
www.angel-discount24.de​ 

Video-Clip anschauen unter: http://www.daiwasports.co.uk/linearthereel/​


----------

